# TRT and Insurance Coverage



## whitelml (Jul 10, 2015)

So Ive changed to a new insurance provider and my testosterone is NOT covered by then.  Currently using test c so i called them to see if they covered test e(maybe bc its cheaper).  Well come to find out they do not.  So they put me on the phone with their (pharmacist) to see if there would be any alternatives they might cover.  He suggested topical and such but pretty much said im shit out of luck.  He asked what my medication protocol is for and what my levels were etc.  He suggested filing an appeal to get coverage.  Even though my level was a 385 which is obviously still in range he said my age would be a consideration(26 at the time I started).  So i looked into it and no shit I have coverage now !  Just wanted to let ya guys know about this and maybe it could get you coverage as well for those of you that dont.  Good luck !


----------



## Magical (Jul 10, 2015)

My insurance sucks. They dont cover shit. Thanks Obama


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 10, 2015)

Mine didn't cover anything either, bastards. I had a 265 level, but I was still in range, 31 going on 80


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 11, 2015)

Just pay out of pocket.  Use www.goodrx.com to get a coupon for your Test Cyp.  It will cost your about $45 for a 10ml 200mg/ml vial.  That will last you for about 10-20 weeks on a TRT dosage.


----------



## Dex (Jul 11, 2015)

Just move to Canada. Healthcare here is ridiculous and only getting worse. If you don't make $100k+, unemployed medicaid recipients are doing better than you.


----------

